# Photography



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Anyone else into photography? I mainly do sports photography.

Full manual shooting! 
Using the fujifilm xt 1 mirrorless camera and Minolta x300 slr (film camera from like 1988)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/3/16)

My old man is a photographer. 

He used to develop In a dark room he built up. Full legit setup but it's now a lost art. 

He has a wide assortment of "analog" cameras as collectors pieces and now works on digital only. 

I tip my hat off to you sir for keeping an ancient tradition alive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Thank you @shaunnadan . Wish I was born like 15 years earlier so I could have grown up with darkrooms and all that. The digital age killed and made photography in my opinion (killed darkrooms and waiting to get film developed) and made it that you can check on a photo seconds after capturing! 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (24/3/16)

Not a photographer, but can Photoshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Ernest said:


> Not a photographer, but can Photoshop


Can photograph but can't photoshop (Can do the basics) 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (24/3/16)

It's a hobby for me, mostly do landscapes and portraits.
I'm using a Canon 60D + 24-70 f2.8L lens.
When I'm not carrying my camera around my cellphone comes in very handy

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Dr Evil said:


> It's a hobby for me, mostly do landscapes and portraits.
> I'm using a Canon 60D + 24-70 f2.8L lens.
> When I'm not carrying my camera around my cellphone comes in very handy
> 
> Sent from my G3 using my finger


That sir is some mighty fine quality glass I was a huge canon fanatic. I had the 450d, 550d, 7d, 5dmkii and my last one was my 7d mkii. This was over like 7 years. Sold my canon picked up the fujifilm and haven't looked back since 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ernest (24/3/16)

Some nice pics of your work will make this thread so much better. 
I love photography, can look at it for hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (24/3/16)

I'll start, this was taken on a hike up to Elephants Eye on Monday past 
























Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/3/16)

Tvangeste said:


> Thank you @shaunnadan . Wish I was born like 15 years earlier so I could have grown up with darkrooms and all that. The digital age killed and made photography in my opinion (killed darkrooms and waiting to get film developed) and made it that you can check on a photo seconds after capturing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



There are still companies around that sell the chemicals and equipment for you to setup your own darkroom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hawac (20/4/16)

Yes. I'm into photography, but I'm an amateur . I love nature so I try take as many shots as I can. Here is some of my work. I'm currently using a Canon Rebel Sl1. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawac (20/4/16)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hyphen (20/4/16)

Im trying :

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## hawac (21/4/16)

hyphen said:


> Im trying :
> View attachment 51917
> View attachment 51918


Your photos are amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

These photos are super

@hawac - I love that third one. So amazing to look at!

@hyphen, those are stunning - is that second one in Venice?


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

On a trip in 2013 in Italy

Venice was incredible

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Sunrise in Venice - 5h54 am

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Burano colour !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (22/4/16)

@Silver Thank you ! Yours are great too ! 

That pic is from the Red Light District in Amsterdam , but I've been to Venice twice , it's super magical there , love it !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## hyphen (22/4/16)

hawac said:


> Your photos are amazing


Thank you


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Wow @hyphen - those are super!!!


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/4/16)

Hyphens music though,,,, 

@hyphen - your photos, are fantastic too 

/Sendautograpghthanks


----------



## WDE (5/5/16)

Awesome photos above everyone!

Go climbing in my free time and take photo's when I get the chance. Usually involves sitting in your harness (sometimes for a good while) and waiting for the climber to get up. But always a tonne of fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/5/16)

WDE said:


> Awesome photos above everyone!
> 
> Go climbing in my free time and take photo's when I get the chance. Usually involves sitting in your harness (sometimes for a good while) and waiting for the climber to get up. But always a tonne of fun.
> View attachment 53350
> ...


Wow, awesomely scary. What are those white marks on the rocks in the first picture. Sun dried frights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (5/5/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, awesomely scary. What are those white marks on the rocks in the first picture. Sun dried frights.



Hahaha, not quite but feels like it sometimes. Luckily it's just chalk on the holds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (6/5/16)

Also love taking photos whether it be with my Canon or my phone. I am not any good but every now and then I get that shot where I think "not too shabby" 

Couple randoms, some might need to be rotated or made smaller please Admin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen (24/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (18/6/16)

Just got myself the Nikon D7100 and a Sigma 105mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro Lens.
Cannot wait for holidays to start so I can snap few close-ups of nature. 
I am a Biology teacher and a descent portfolio is on my bucket list.
Will post as soon as I take some descent shots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (18/6/16)

Voorlopig twee fotos wat in Namibia laas vakansie geneem is my 'n eenvoudige DX 200mm ED lens..
Eerste is by Kolmanskop van my dogter en tweede van my seun by Goanikontes oase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (22/6/16)

Some of my photography:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouder (23/6/16)

Some epic photos here!

I won't say I'm a photographer, neither do I have a decent camera, but I like taking nice shots and editing them..

Here's a few of mine:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (28/6/16)

Took this over the weekend at the sea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (3/7/16)

Got a chance to play around with my macro lens for the first time.
Please comment (positive and negative) on the photo's since macro is a whole new area for me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Great macro photos @KZOR
I also LOVED the starfish at the sea


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Sorry for late reply - @Casper those are super
That nut, the shoes and the old car are fabulous! Lovely to look at


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Clouder said:


> Some epic photos here!
> 
> I won't say I'm a photographer, neither do I have a decent camera, but I like taking nice shots and editing them..
> 
> ...



Sorry for late reply, only saw it now @Clouder
You have talent man
That one of the boat has such great light conditions
And the chair on the beach is heaven!


----------



## Clouder (4/7/16)

@Silver thanx man!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/7/16)

Took these when we were at Caledon Spa for the past 3 days.
Below each is some info regarding the photo.


Just outside the restaurant with birdbath in background.



Thought these flowers looked sweet after a morning shower.



Caught this drop falling from the bar-roof in the outside pool.



Moss with some hail amongst them.



Just liked the fuzziness of this flower after opening.



The surface of a dead leaf.



Unopened fern leaf. Still find it abit creepy.



Watermosquito chilling in a pond outside the sauna.



Four dead grape leafs refusing to join their friends on the ground.



Water puddles on the black marble bar counter at the outside pool.



The larger outside photo is of ice on the roof of a Audi parked in front of us.
The smaller one shows a close-up of the crystals.



A different crystal formation on a different surface .....a leaf of a clover in the grass.

Amazing what the eye misses. Macro places a new perspective on nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Great photos @KZOR 
Loved the info and descriptions!


----------



## JollyVaper (21/7/16)

Amateur photographer. Shooting with the Canon 650D, 18-55 Kit lens and a Sigma 70-300. Mainly architecture and street photography.

Had the opportunity to shoot the VapeKing Northcliff opening last week. Here's a few images from that.

















Will upload some shots from Hong Kong tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (21/7/16)

My pic of Toti...



Dang I wish I had a DSLR

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/16)

JollyVaper said:


> Amateur photographer. Shooting with the Canon 650D, 18-55 Kit lens and a Sigma 70-300. Mainly architecture and street photography.
> 
> Had the opportunity to shoot the VapeKing Northcliff opening last week. Here's a few images from that.
> 
> ...


Wow, great composition.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Clouder said:


> My pic of Toti...
> View attachment 61457
> 
> 
> Dang I wish I had a DSLR



You dont need a dslr for that shot @Clouder
It looks perfect just as it is!


----------



## Clouder (22/7/16)

@Silver thanx man! 

But I still have a very strong *URRGE* to go to @Casper 's house and sluk his DSLR!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (22/7/16)

Clouder said:


> @Silver thanx man!
> 
> But I still have a very strong *URRGE* to go to @Casper 's house and sluk his DSLR!


I kill you @Clouder!!!!


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/7/16)

Clouder said:


> My pic of Toti...
> View attachment 61457
> 
> 
> Dang I wish I had a DSLR



My toti does not look like this at all

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/16)

New hobby from today... got a Canon EOS 80D... first pics taken are of my pseudo grand kids!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (15/8/16)

@Rob Fisher .... so innocent at that age. 
You gonna love photography.
Enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neuk (15/8/16)

I used to love photography but haven't picked up my kit in years and all these photo's are bringing back great memories. And I love the Cape, so I am loving the pictures...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk (15/8/16)

Neuk said:


> I used to love photography but haven't picked up my kit in years and all these photo's are bringing back great memories. And I love the Cape, so I am loving the pictures...



For interest sake, it is simple and old now but this is what I have, although I mostly use my wife's 450D instead of my 400D...

Canon EOS 400D
Canon RS60-E3 Remote Shutter Release
Canon 18 - 55 mm EF-S
Sigma 10 - 20 mm f3.5 EX DC HSM
Canon 50mm f1.8
Canon 24 - 105 mm EF F4 L IS USM
Sigma 70 - 300 APO DG
Manfrotto 055XPROB Tripod Legs
Manfrotto 322RC2 Tripod Head
Manfrotto Modo Maxi 785B Tripod with Ballhead for Travel
Compact Flash II 2Gb Data Card
Various UV filters for the 18-55mm, 50mm and 70-300mm
Polarising filter for the Canon 18 - 55 mm EF-S

I laughed when I read I still have a CF card

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (15/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JollyVaper (15/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## s.i.jerefos (15/8/16)

Phorography is a passion that can't be never completed... 
Every minute and new shots closer to personal perfection.. 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (15/8/16)

lol @JollyVaper , we both have cool bicycle pics ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/16)

Overcast and dark day on Durban Beach... my first use of my Canon EF 400mm f/5,6L USM Lens...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/16)

Then some shots taken of a few flowers in my Mom's garden with the lens that came with the camera.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soutie (17/8/16)

Man some of these shots are awesome.

Think i might dust off my trusty D3200 and take a few photies.


----------



## Neuk (17/8/16)

Some great shots guys


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (20/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 64253
> View attachment 64254
> View attachment 64255
> View attachment 64256
> ...


@Viper_SA, did you take these photos?


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/16)

Yip @Petrus, took them over the last few years.


----------



## Petrus (20/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Yip @Petrus, took them over the last few years.


Wow, truly amazing, high quality.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/8/16)

@Rob Fisher , for your first outing with that camera those bird in flight photos are fantastic!

@Viper_SA , lovely photos despite that they scare me hugely!! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Yip @Petrus, took them over the last few years.



I need some lessons @Viper_SA! Had my Canon for a few days and it's really confusing with all these settings and dials...


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Some more of my pics...


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Some shots taken at the Litchi Orchard in Ballito!


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/16)

Uncle @Rob Fisher I found that the easiest starting point was to keep the dial set to Av, aperture priority. Then played between 5.6 and 22 on the Av to get a feel for it. A lot of those pics I posted were taken with a macro lens and ring flash.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Sunset taken near King Shaka Airport... just pulled over to the side and shot this from my car window.



I need to learn how to shoot the full moon...



@BigAnt


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher I found that the easiest starting point was to keep the dial set to Av, aperture priority. Then played between 5.6 and 22 on the Av to get a feel for it. A lot of those pics I posted were taken with a macro lens and ring flash.



Thanks will do... I'm hoping to get a Macro lens for my birthday from my girls!


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)




----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/9/16)

Such good portraiture of @Stosta and @Greyz in their natural environment!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Such good portraiture of @Stosta and @Greyz in their natural environment!









That's for you and your comment Mr @Feliks Karp ! And yes, I searched Giphy for "poop"!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/9/16)

One more critter pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/16)

Testing the Canon EOS 80D and various settings...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (5/9/16)

Caught a peacetime sacred ibis flyby, ie no bombing runs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Caught a peacetime sacred ibis flyby, ie no bombing runs.
> View attachment 66262



Awesome photo @blujeenz! What equipment are you using? Any chance you remember your settings for this shot?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome photo @blujeenz! What equipment are you using? Any chance you remember your settings for this shot?



Ahhh found the settings... f/6.3 ISO 200 1/640s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh found the settings... f/6.3 ISO 200 1/640s


Gather you dived into the exif info. 
It was the Nikon D70S 70mm lens at full zoom on manual shutter priority.
I usually leave all the exif info in so that I can check back if necessary.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (16/12/16)

My new avatar, caught this little one in the garden this morning, light was a bit harsh, not a decent macro lens, so had to crop and a bit of contrast/ colour adjustments

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Thought I would chuck in a shot from Crete in Greece since they seemed pro-vaping (Let me vape myself silly in their airports  )
Sony A57 SLT 
f16, 1/2000 sec
18mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

acorn said:


> View attachment 78797
> 
> My new avatar, caught this little one in the garden this morning, light was a bit harsh, not a decent macro lens, so had to crop and a bit of contrast/ colour adjustments
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Marvellous @acorn !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/16)

Hippo Shots taken with my stock lens and then the others with my 400mm Prime Lens at St Lucia... still learning!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (20/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hippo Shots taken with my stock lens and then the others with my 400mm Prime Lens at St Lucia... still learning!
> View attachment 79056
> View attachment 79057
> View attachment 79058
> ...


Love the Waterbuck shot! 

Nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (20/12/16)

Still Crete but something a little different. City sights from Chania town.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Superb photos @Schnitzel Frontier !


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (20/12/16)

Silver said:


> Superb photos @Schnitzel Frontier !



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c (20/12/16)

Those are some awesome shots @Schnitzel Frontier !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (22/12/16)

Not quite wildlife but a once in a lifetime opportunity. Baby Bengal Tigers

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Not quite wildlife but a once in a lifetime opportunity. Baby Bengal Tigers



@Schnitzel Frontier do you clear your meta data embedded in your pics? I was hoping to check your settings for these awesome pics... I'm a real amateur and trying to stay away from putting my Canon 80D on Auto...


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnitzel Frontier do you clear your meta data embedded in your pics? I was hoping to check your settings for these awesome pics... I'm a real amateur and trying to stay away from putting my Canon 80D on Auto...



@Rob Fisher I don't normally clear the metadata. It appears once on the forum or downloaded it doesn't show any data.

My apologies, always keen on sharing.
All pictures shot with my Sony A57 SLT camera.
1st Picture - f/6.3, 1/20 sec, ISO 400, 250mm (18-250mm Zoom Lens)
2nd Picture - f/2.8, 1/2000 sec, ISO 200, 100mm (100mm Prime Macro lens)
3rd Picture - f/4.5, 1/800 sec, ISO 200, 100mm (18-250mm Zoom Lens)

Best way to use manual settings is Practice Practice Practice 
Its also good practice to use the aperture or shutter priority modes and see what different settings produce and what settings your camera decides on.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> @Rob Fisher I don't normally clear the metadata. It appears once on the forum or downloaded it doesn't show any data.
> 
> My apologies, always keen on sharing.
> All pictures shot with my Sony A57 SLT camera.
> ...



It does indeed help thanks! Photography (well real photography) is a lot more difficult than one expects... sure the great equipment helps but only so far.. I want that CRYSTAL CLEAR and SHARP image in my photos... I know that's only a small part but SHARP FOCUS (on the subject) pics really get my engine going!


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed help thanks! Photography (well real photography) is a lot more difficult than one expects... sure the great equipment helps but only so far.. I want that CRYSTAL CLEAR and SHARP image in my photos... I know that's only a small part but SHARP FOCUS (on the subject) pics really get my engine going!



I agree, its something that requires time and dedication. If you have the right eye and patient you can take an award winning photograph with a smartphone haha.

The pinsharp quality in pictures is something that takes time to master. The first thing to really go for is making sure specific points are in focus even if you mess up the rest of the subject. For example the eyes are a must, then the tip of the nose and then the tips of the ears etc. These aspects of a face are what humans first look at when seeing someone so If you get them sharp you are generally safe from there 

Would love to see some of your work sometime 

I will include the metadata on all my pics in future as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Those are glorious photos @Schnitzel Frontier 
Where were you when you took them?


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Those are glorious photos @Schnitzel Frontier
> Where were you when you took them?



Thanks very much ! I was at a Big cats breeding reserve/program in Limpopo. Some friends of mine were raising the baby tigers at the time 
Three 8 week old tigers, one male and two females.

Amazing opportunity!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Thanks very much ! I was at a Big cats breeding reserve/program in Limpopo. Some friends of mine were raising the baby tigers at the time
> Three 8 week old tigers, one male and two females.
> 
> Amazing opportunity!



Wow - that's amazing indeed
Thanks for sharing the photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

No a photo of mine but a photo of me taking a photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No a photo of mine but a photo of me taking a photo!
> View attachment 79468



Haha Great stuff !!! Very different perspective

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naz (23/12/16)

Just a few of mine.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Naz said:


> View attachment 79504
> View attachment 79507
> Just a few of mine.
> View attachment 79508
> ...



Damn! Crystal clear... so awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naz (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn! Crystal clear... so awesome!


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/12/16)

Nice and fat boomslang there


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (23/12/16)

Naz said:


> View attachment 79504
> View attachment 79507
> Just a few of mine.
> View attachment 79508
> ...



@Naz Great shots man!!
Love the Zebra gooing a smile and the birding 

Beautiful


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Lovely photos @Naz !
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Naz (23/12/16)

Thanks @Schnitzel Frontier and @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

oooh, that first picture is magical @Schnitzel Frontier !
Where was it taken?


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/12/16)

Silver said:


> oooh, that first picture is magical @Schnitzel Frontier !
> Where was it taken?



Thanks very much @Silver 
Both taken at elafonissi beach on the Greek island of Crete 
The beach has pink coral fragments that move with the tide and turn the sand pink, quite amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Thanks very much @Silver
> Both taken at elafonissi beach on the Greek island of Crete
> The beach has pink coral fragments that move with the tide and turn the sand pink, quite amazing!



Wow, ok that makes sense then
Need to get to Crete!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)

You are encouraging me to put my big fat (and heavy) hava sack on and go out and do some photography @Schnitzel Frontier! I can really appreciate your photo's! Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/12/16)

Original Files again 

Pic 1 - f/16, 1/320, ISO-200, 18mm
Pic 2 - f/6.3, 1/800, IS0-100, 18mm
Pic 3 -



f/16, 1/160, ISO-100, 26mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are encouraging me to put my big fat (and heavy) hava sack on and go out and do some photography @Schnitzel Frontier! I can really appreciate your photo's! Stunning!



Thank you!!! Get out there or even take from your couch hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## greybush (24/12/16)

Took this with my iPhone se and Watershot housing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/12/16)

greybush said:


> Took this with my iPhone se and Watershot housing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot!!!


----------



## greybush (24/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Awesome shot!!!



Thanks, first time using it
Here's a few sequences from the same day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/12/16)

greybush said:


> Thanks, first time using it
> Here's a few sequences from the same day
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC!!! Really cool stuff especially coming off a smartphone!
The housing is quite impressive, zero drops or backsplash in any of the photos except the last last two (after you got splashed in the face haha )

Really cool stuff @greybush


----------



## greybush (24/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> EPIC!!! Really cool stuff especially coming off a smartphone!
> The housing is quite impressive, zero drops or backsplash in any of the photos except the last last two (after you got splashed in the face haha )
> 
> Really cool stuff @greybush



Trick I learnt with the GoPro... spit.

Keep the lens covered in spit and you don't get droplets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (28/12/16)

Last couple photographs until the new year. Still from Crete, Greece.
Something different.
Pic 1 - f/18, 1/160 sec, ISO-100, 26mm
Pic 2 - f/14, 1/250 sec, ISO-200, 28mm
Pic 3 - f/9, 1/500 sec, ISO-200, 18mm (Kodak Moment haha)
Pic 4 - f/7.1, 1/640 sec, ISO-200, 135mm
(Medium Resolution)






Happy New year to the VAPE FAMILY!!!
Wishing everyone a blast and yummy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

I've been following this thread for a while now, you guys have reignited the passion I had for photography. I got into it during high-school in the early 90's with the help of my stepdad. He showed me a few tricks and let me play with his Canons. A few years later we had a house break-in and the bastards stole all my albums (it was all film in those days), that kinda ruined it for me and the passion faded. 

Now 25 odd years later I decided that it was time for my first "proper" SLR, I settled on the Canon 700D and gave it to myself for my Birthday, with a little help from @Bumblebabe 




It's going to take me a while to get my head around this thing, it's a bit of a step up from the last "proper" camera I bought back in 2005, the Sony H1 which has served me well and still works despite the little lithium cell that has expired.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

I haven't had a whole lot of time to play yet but so far I'm loving this thing, I just need to learn everything again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

These all shot with my Canon 80D with the standard stock lens... I do have a Macro lens but need to play with that some more...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> These all shot with my Canon 80D with the standard stock lens... I do have a Macro lens but need to play with that some more...
> View attachment 82194
> View attachment 82195
> View attachment 82196
> ...


Beautiful shot Rob!

What I wouldn't do for a good Macro lens 
Macro is where I like to play, that and abstract/artsy stuff. I already have my eye on a ring light, but those prices! The ring light retails for more than the camera with 3 lenses 

Here's a few snaps taken with my old Sony H1 happy snapper:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

and a few coins from my collection, also taken with the Sony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen (19/1/17)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (19/1/17)

Lovely seeing the photos in this thread

All the best with the new camera @BumbleBee !

Great photos @hyphen - lovely to look at

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (20/1/17)

Can I make a suggestion @Naz , something I saw online that I've been meaning to try , you get a high gloss floor tile and try model/product shots , you get this cool reflection vibe. ps: Not my photo , just an example :


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/17)

hyphen said:


> View attachment 82349
> Can I make a suggestion @Naz , something I saw online that I've been meaning to try , you get a high gloss floor tile and try model/product shots , you get this cool reflection vibe. ps: Not my photo , just an example :


A sheet of glass elevated over a piece of white paper also works wonders, you'll get a subtle reflection and eliminate shadows once you get the angle right.

A mirror is fun too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz (20/1/17)

hyphen said:


> View attachment 82349
> Can I make a suggestion @Naz , something I saw online that I've been meaning to try , you get a high gloss floor tile and try model/product shots , you get this cool reflection vibe. ps: Not my photo , just an example :


Thanks @hyphen, I must try your suggestion aa soon as I get the tile.


----------



## Max (21/1/17)

Hole in the Wall

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (22/1/17)

Such an awesome place to be and relax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/17)

Max said:


> View attachment 82545
> 
> 
> Such an awesome place to be and relax


Where that ?


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Where that ?



Lol, didn't see previous pic ....


----------



## Max (22/1/17)

Wild Coast - just south of Coffee Bay


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/17)

Shot with an iPhone 6+

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/17)

Some drone footage taken at Zoo Lake - Johannesburg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

Super @shaunnadan !!
Loved the part when it came down to say hello to you and you were waving. Hehe
What were you using to control it? Looks like a pretty large controlling device in your hand.
Was that an iPad? or something like that?


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/17)

Silver said:


> Super @shaunnadan !!
> Loved the part when it came down to say hello to you and you were waving. Hehe
> What were you using to control it? Looks like a pretty large controlling device in your hand.
> Was that an iPad? or something like that?



the controller has my iphone 6 connected to it with a hood to block out glare from the sunlight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

shaunnadan said:


> the controller has my iphone 6 connected to it with a hood to block out glare from the sunlight.



Lol, that's awesome
So cool @shaunnadan !


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> and a few coins from my collection, also taken with the Sony
> 
> View attachment 82204
> 
> ...



Great shots @BumbleBee 
Have you ever tried shooting on black velvet?

I find it works so well for silver and gold coins. 
So awesome to see Sony featuring on this thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/17)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Great shots @BumbleBee
> Have you ever tried shooting on black velvet?
> 
> I find it works so well for silver and gold coins.
> So awesome to see Sony featuring on this thread


As soon as you said black velvet I thought of all that dust  
But yes, velvets do look really good, and you can play with them to get different lighting effects by moving the material around, folding it or scrunching it up. You just need to be really careful with coins, rubbing them or damaging the fine patina or natural tarnish is a big no-no.

That old Sony was one of the best buys I've ever made, it was pricey back then (2005?) at R5500 but it was totally worth it, best of all it still works


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/1/17)

Stunning photos @hyphen !!! Especially love the feel of the harbour photograph. Beautiful works.

Great video @shaunnadan !!! Nice soundtrack compliment and really smooth panning. Love the JMPD cop car pulling in at 26 seconds hahahaha


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/1/17)

@BumbleBee 

I agree dust is a nightmare, but tweaking the curves or shadows filter in photoshop gets rid of it quickly. If you get the right kind of velvet it should never scratch anything. Something also quite cool with still flat objects like your coins is flat side lighting. Creates a 3d raised impression which looks surreal. They use it a lot for books and magazines.

What kind of setup did you use?

Something for the members earlier is a light tent. Can be DIY or store bought. If the lighting is positioned right in combo with the right settings you get truly shadow less light without hotspots. Can use different coloured materials for the infinty wall or cardboards and even place mirrors and reflective surfaces. A vital tool for most product photography

For the DIY version Muslin cloth or tracing paper works perfectly.




Here are a couple I took of Bubble teas and some other silly things for a menu I designed. I made them using my homemade lightbox and one or


two off camera flashes.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (24/1/17)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Stunning photos @hyphen !!! Especially love the feel of the harbour photograph. Beautiful works.
> 
> Great video @shaunnadan !!! Nice soundtrack compliment and really smooth panning. Love the JMPD cop car pulling in at 26 seconds hahahaha



he eventually parked right infront of me ! not saying anything (i was not going to make eye contact or casual chit chat) so i left the drone to hover above the lake, packed my bag and walked off (regained control once i was on the other side of the lake)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/1/17)

shaunnadan said:


> he eventually parked right infront of me ! not saying anything (i was not going to make eye contact or casual chit chat) so i left the drone to hover above the lake, packed my bag and walked off (regained control once i was on the other side of the lake)
> 
> View attachment 82809


Hahahah Brilliant stuff


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/17)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> @BumbleBee
> 
> I agree dust is a nightmare, but tweaking the curves or shadows filter in photoshop gets rid of it quickly. If you get the right kind of velvet it should never scratch anything. Something also quite cool with still flat objects like your coins is flat side lighting. Creates a 3d raised impression which looks surreal. They use it a lot for books and magazines.
> 
> What kind of setup did you use?


For photographing coins I had a chipboard box lined with white paper which was open on the front and on top. I had the camera mounted directly to the box with a bolt. The coins were placed on a glass shelf in the box. Lighting was taken care of by two CFL bulbs with tracing paper "lampshades". It looked terrible but it was solid and worked well


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> For photographing coins I had a chipboard box lined with white paper which was open on the front and on top. I had the camera mounted directly to the box with a bolt. The coins were placed on a glass shelf in the box. Lighting was taken care of by two CFL bulbs with tracing paper "lampshades". It looked terrible but it was solid and worked well



Technical setups never really look good and only the person who put it up really knows whats actually going on, but that is why I love it!
Nice work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheBadMadMan (13/2/17)

The dark side of the Canal...

(Taken at Canal Walk late at night. These are all single exposures - no bracketing was used)

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Clouder (13/2/17)

just a pic I took of my bike's tank after a rinse..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (13/2/17)

TheBadMadMan said:


> The dark side of the Canal...
> 
> (Taken at Canal Walk late at night. These are all single exposures - no bracketing was used)



Awesome pics! Some true skill there. What setup are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheBadMadMan (13/2/17)

moonunit said:


> Awesome pics! Some true skill there. What setup are you using?



Thank you for the kind words budd.

Those pics were take with a Canon 70D body paired with a Sigma 10-20mm F3.5 and a Canon L 24-105mm F4.
These were of course all long exposures shot in RAW and post processed in Lightroom.

For the heck of it here are some more that I have access to right now (these were taken with older gear but as you can see the gear is normally not the limiting factor:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (16/2/17)

Great shots @TheBadMadMan !!!
Especially love the shots along the coast and the trains 

Are you adding clarity in lightroom for some of the Canal Walk shots or are they HDR multiple compositions?

Really beautiful


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (16/2/17)

Something new I have been working on from my Dark Realm Collection.....

Sony SLT A57
f/11, 1/30sec, ISO-200, 18mm
Single External Flash - 1/2 power - 85mm zoom - camera front

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheBadMadMan (16/2/17)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Great shots @TheBadMadMan !!!
> Especially love the shots along the coast and the trains
> 
> Are you adding clarity in lightroom for some of the Canal Walk shots or are they HDR multiple compositions?
> ...



Thanks 

All of those picture were single exposures. Some clarity was added yes.



Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Something new I have been working on from my Dark Realm Collection.....
> 
> Sony SLT A57
> f/11, 1/30sec, ISO-200, 18mm
> ...



Simply amazing work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (17/2/17)

Another from the Dark Realm Collection

Pic 1 - Sony SLT A57
f/11, 1/15sec, ISO-200, 22mm
Single External Flash - 1/2 power - 85mm zoom - camera left

Pic 2 - Sony SLT A57
f/11, 1/20sec, ISO-200, 18mm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/2/17)

More from the Dark Realm....


----------



## Max (19/2/17)

Those Pics are so exciting to look at - really - the special effects are amazing.


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/2/17)

@Max Thanks very much!!! Appreciate the comment


----------



## JollyVaper (21/2/17)

Just updating with a random assortment of shots from the last few weeks. Using my trusty Canon 650D and the LG G5.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheBadMadMan (21/2/17)

Some random rusty corroded macro shots i recently took

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (24/2/17)

Imagine if the vapour sparks from exposed coils produced this effect....


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/17)

Time for a revival of this thread:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/17)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

I just got me some Macro Extension Tubes, I used the whole stack, slapped a 50mm lens on there and shot this




I still need bucket loads of practice but for now I am pleased

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Lawrence A (6/6/17)

I got into photography sort of through necessity in order to document my detailing work. The bug bit though and I am really starting to enjoy making images. I really need to upgrade my camera body but deciding if vaping, photography or detailing goodies should get my hard earned money seems to make saving for this harder than I thought.

I shoot with a canon 1100d (LOL) and have the following lenses

18-55m kit lens
50mm f/1.8 STM lens
75-300mm
Mafrotto 290 Tripod
Have a polarising filter, along with a 3 different 'maginification' filters

Here's some of the images I have managed to create so far.















































































[/URL]





























[/URL]

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (6/6/17)

Amazing photographs @Lawrence A !!!!

Especially love the landscapes on the beach and the long exposures 

The black and whites are stunning. Is that steam roller a miniature model or life size? Great lighting coming through the back wheels.

Keep up the awesome work and consider saving a little on the side for that new body!


----------



## Lawrence A (6/6/17)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Amazing photographs @Lawrence A !!!!
> 
> Especially love the landscapes on the beach and the long exposures
> 
> ...


 @Schnitzel Frontier thank you so much for your kind words - much appreciated!!! 

The train is actually a fully functioning steam train that my old man bought for me when I was still a small kid of around 5 or so. I've hung onto it since then, making it the better part of 37 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (9/6/17)

A long exposure of either the ISS or some other satellite from my front yard a few weeks back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A (16/6/17)

Took advantage of the public holiday and went down to the beach with my niece this morning for a few sunrise shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (17/6/17)

Some red light on the copper goon with some nice coils. Tell me what u think?





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperVR (3/7/17)

Just a few of my photographs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M5000 (12/7/17)

Do we have T.I. on the forum?


----------



## shaunnadan (7/8/17)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

shaunnadan said:


>




Awesome footage @shaunnadan 
Nice music
Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (13/8/17)

Some amateur photography LOL


----------



## Lawrence A (20/10/17)

2 pictures I made last night of the neighbors celebrating Diwali.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> 2 pictures I made last night of the neighbors celebrating Diwali.


Wow this is fantastic!
May I ask what camera/lens combination you used to capture this?


----------



## Lawrence A (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Wow this is fantastic!
> May I ask what camera/lens combination you used to capture this?



Thanks very much.

Don't laugh now but I used a Canon 1100d and the kit lens (18-55mm) that it comes with. 

Settings used were:
ISO 200
F14
10s exposure 
37mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Don't laugh now but I used a Canon 1100d and the kit lens (18-55mm) that it comes with.
> 
> ...



No need to laugh about anything... great thing about photography is that you don't necessarily need the latest and greatest camera/lens to capture 'that special shot'. Find what works for you and just enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Don't laugh now but I used a Canon 1100d and the kit lens (18-55mm) that it comes with.
> 
> ...



Wow, great photos @Lawrence A 
I assume you used a tripod?
You must have done extremely well to position the camera in the right spot to get that
10s exposure! How did you know where the fireworks would explode?
Marvellous


----------



## Lawrence A (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, great photos @Lawrence A
> I assume you used a tripod?
> You must have done extremely well to position the camera in the right spot to get that
> 10s exposure! How did you know where the fireworks would explode?
> Marvellous


@Silver - yes I do use a tripod, especially for longer exposures like this - it's a Manfrotto 290 Xtra 
In terms of the composition, it was literally my neighbor directly over the road from me and I simply spent a few minutes watching where he was shooting them and where they were exploding so had a pretty good idea how to compose the shot.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> @Silver - yes I do use a tripod, especially for longer exposures like this - it's a Manfrotto 290 Xtra
> In terms of the composition, it was literally my neighbor directly over the road from me and I simply spent a few minutes watching where he was shooting them and where they were exploding so had a pretty good idea how to compose the shot.



Awesome @Lawrence A
The photos came out superbly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JollyVaper (20/10/17)

Something more forum relevant for once  Just a couple of shots I took for the store's Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (20/11/17)

This little guy was sitting on some plants outside our front door a couple of nights ago.





While I was outside with the camera I messed around with some intentional camera movement and zoom blur during a long exposure to create this image.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (5/12/17)

A few I made recently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

I bought a fancy Canon System with all the bells and whistles but never use it because my iPhone is easy to carry than a haversack full of stuff and also using an advanced SLR is a massive learning curve... but I am going to make a concerted effort to actually try use it now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/18)

The Monkeys came to visit but are nervous when I go out with the camera so it was time for the Canon EF 400mm 1:5.6 to go onto the Canon 80D! They are so bloody cute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

Great pics @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (8/1/18)

Not a photographer my any means, I don't own a camera but took these not too long ago.




Sorry for the potato quality. Lost the originals and pulled these off of my Instagram. Ps the guy smelled smoke, pulled over, got out and the car went boom. He's fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/18)

Some shots I took when @Gizmo and I went to Mauritius recently. I am no professional but I really like these

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Max (17/2/18)

Took these while on a road trip through the West Coast in March ‘17
@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheBadMadMan (25/3/18)

Here is some recent coil pictures I took. 

Feedback and criticism is most welcome.








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

